

Notion Ink smartpad (PixelQi+Tegra+Android) - zhyder
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/18/notion-ink-smartpad-comes-with-tegra-aims-to-be-first-pixel-qi/

======
zhyder
_This_ is the device that I've been waiting for: a Kindle+CrunchPad thanks
mostly to the PixelQi display.

------
pasbesoin
(Small) image of the display in both modes, in this other Engadget story.

[http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/07/pixel-qi-displays-hit-
pro...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/07/pixel-qi-displays-hit-production-
lines-in-january-multitouch-4/)

